# airlines from Manchester to Cornwall



## sdaniel (Jan 6, 2008)

We will need to fly from Manchester to Newquay and return the last week in March.  It looks as if there are only a few choices -- BA through Gatwick, or Air South West through Bristol.  Can anyone give me information on these routes?   We have flown BA before, but not Air South West.
We are concerned primarily about luggage restrictions, since we will be coming from the US with our usual 2 bags of 40 pounds each.  Also, we are concerned about seating: which airline will let us choose an aisle seat before checkin?

On the other hand, we are staying at Trenython Manor, and Newquay seemed the closest, but perhaps we could also fly to Plymouth.  Does anyone have any comments on this to provide information?  What airlines fly from Manchester to Plymouth?
Thanks for any input,
S Daniel


----------



## silvib (Jan 6, 2008)

I imagine you will be charged a hefty sum for excess baggage flying within the UK.  Is driving not a consideration?  I know it's quite a long drive, but if you were to be renting a car when you reach your destination, it usually works out the best value for money.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 6, 2008)

We flew Air Southwest from Dublin to Newquay and it was a very small plane.  The overhead carryon space was quite small so you may have to check that as well as regular luggage.  They have their luggage requirements on their website www.airsouthwest.com.

You could also try flybe.com (British European) as they fly direct from Manchester to Exeter.  It's about an 60-90 minutes from Exeter to Newquay.  Exeter has a wonderful cathedral to visit.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 6, 2008)

According to the Newquay airport website, there are flights from Manchester to Newquay.  Check this link for more details.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 6, 2008)

Keith, thanks for the info on the latest flights to Newquay, especially the Scotland - Newquay links which will come in handy.


----------



## w879jr1 (Jan 7, 2008)

*bmibaby*

This may be too late for your needs but bmibaby (www.bmibaby.co.uk) starts flying the Manchester-Newquay route at the end of March. It looks as though they could fly you north to Manchester on the 30th or  31st March.

Bmibaby has a good luggage allowance of 20kg (44lb) per suitcase. They charge for luggage, as most LCC do now. Booking online it costs £5.75 per case.


----------



## w879jr1 (Jan 7, 2008)

*flybe*

British European, flying between Manchester and Exeter, have a good baggage allowance of 44lb in economy too. Their charging structure may not consider your bags as an extra.

The baggage allowance can also be increased by flying economy-plus, see www.flybe.com, and in this class there is no charge for pre-assigned seating.


----------



## sdaniel (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments.  This is a lot of good information.  I will look on the websites for all of these and compare the luggage limitations and flight times.  I especially appreciated the comment about the size of the Air South West planes, which makes the luggage limit understandable.
Thanks again!
S. Daniel


----------



## welshhope (Jan 10, 2008)

*Have you thought about the train*

You could always consider the option of the train, there is a service from Manchester to PAR, with one change, takes 6 hours but when you consider waiting around at the airport etc you could get a 1st class ticket from £38.50 so you would have lunch and complimentry drinks etc. You would also get to see some wonderful scenery and save on the excess baggage charges. I appreciate the railways have bad press but I make many journeys around the UK on business it can be a great way to travel.


----------

